# Mirror instead of back side background



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm thinking about turning back side of my aquarium into a *mirror* instead of having a background picture.

I see several advantages here
- I will have a 'background picture' with similar style (any background will always be 'not quite right')
- My tank will look deeper/bigger
- Light will not come out from the tank.

I read about "Krylon Looking Glass paint" and "mirror finish" products that will help me.

What do you think about this idea in general?

Does anyone have experience with mirror aquariums or saw them?

Thanks, Igor


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

When you look into the tank, you'll see yourself and the room behind you. If algae builds up on the glass, it will look like a view through a dirty window.

I like a dark brown background, especially one with a subtle texture to it. I use either dark brown corkboard or styrofoam bead board painted brown. It gives a feeling of depth and not a reminder that it's just a glass box in a room. You get some insulation value out of it too, especially if the back of the tank is against an outside wall.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

If you really end up gowing this route, I would recommend going with a reflective film/URL] over a paint product, this is provide a better mirror look finish.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I've already have a dark red background, because my tank is located against of dark red wall. The problem is that I see wires of equipment and it looks not good.
A real dark background makes an aquarium quite dark as for me.

Your right, having a mirror I will see my face (which is not the worst picture in the world  ), but I have middle and background plants, so, picture will not be so clear. 
I would say that my face and a room around me would be like a background, but the aquarium itself and a reflection of aquarium will be shown 'first'.

I think I definitely need to get a mirror from a wall and make a "demo" using it.



bae said:


> When you look into the tank, you'll see yourself and the room behind you. If algae builds up on the glass, it will look like a view through a dirty window.
> 
> ............


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm living in West Toronto. Oshawa looks like another planet for me 

I've found some pictures about applying a mirror film. Take a look: http://halloweenpropmaster.com/Wormyt/Bottomless_Pit/pit_plexiglas.html



UnderTheSea said:


> If you really end up gowing this route, I would recommend going with a reflective film/URL] over a paint product, this is provide a better mirror look finish.


http://www.allgrow.org/material.html


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Bright lights above, with a black background, which tends to disappear, is striking. It doesn't look "dark", it appears "infinite" instead, which is psychologically quite different. ANything else draws attention to the back, which is NOT what you want.

At least that's the way it works out for me. I love my one tank with a black background, and can't imagine doing anything other than dark blue or black from now on.

I hate my plastic "scenic" backgrounds. They look SO fake.



W

(I also am interested in those fake foam backgrounds that are carved and coated and painted to look like 1000 pounds of rockwork, but are really weighing a few pounds in foam or styrofoam.)


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

...have to agree with KuhliLF here - painted black is the way to go. All the different tones/shades of your fish and plants really stand out - they almost glow, fish show more color because the dark background makes them feel more comfortable (if a light colored substrate makes fish uncomfortable so would an unnatural light coloured background).

It doesn't make the space look smaller, it adds a sense of depth/you 'forget' about the background - kinda like looking at stars in a night sky.

I've also started using black sand in my tanks - I can see my corydoras.

In the end it all boils down to personal preference - experiment; you could try a black piece of bristol board,etc...if you like it/paint it on - looks great painted and no water streaks will show on the back of your tank.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

correct a dark colour bkg gives the impression of depth. a mirror will end up highlighting the back of the tank. But it's personal preference. I hate really light bkg for fish photos.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Stores usually sell black, light blue or pictured backgrounds.

Ok, I will try with different ones. 

My tank has bright colors, I was thinking about keeping it bright.

But, you right about fishes. They will look and feel better on dark background.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

My black-background is painted on. Which looks super awesome.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

In my opinion, if you put a bright background with bright fish and plants, everything in the aquarium will look a bit more dull and bland by comparison to the background.

A black background adds contrast to the to the fish and the plants, so your attention will be on them, and not what's in the back.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

You can buy 1/8" acrylic in any color even in a mirror for dirt cheap. 48"x96" sheets are in and around $100 tax in. Some places will cut it and sell you only what you need. They may charge you for a bit of waste. Even ask if they have some cut offs from other jobs they may sell you even cheaper. And this is far less work and not permanent.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I would suggest using Krylon Fusion spray paint... It's MUCH cheaper than the coloured acrylic idea...

If you ever decide you want to change the background colour you can always remove the krylon with a bit of cheap nail polish remover and an old rag or paper towel. Works wonderfully.

Clean the surface of the tank with rubbing alcohol. Make sure there are NO hard water deposits or dust on the surface you want to paint. Then simply tape a garbage bag over the top of the tank, and on the sides, put a strip of tape over any trim you want to protect, maybe put some bag up on the walls, spray on 2-3 good coats with 15 minutes drying time in between, and you're good. Spray says it's alright for indoor use as well... Best of all, once the paint's dry it's 100% aquarium safe if that gives you any ease of mind. Also sticks to just about everything else from non-porous plastic to wood... You could probably use it to paint your filter intake the same colour as your background to help hide it... However SOME people have found the stuff to peel off certain materials. Works fine on glass though...

Overall cost is something like $10.

Get it at Walmart.

Little tip, the cap of the bottle indicates the finished colour. So if the cap is shiny, you're buying a gloss finish. If the cap isn't shiny, you're buying a mat finish... They don't specifically make this clear on the bottle anywhere.


----------

